# Ferret Babies!



## shplooble (Jan 5, 2008)

My Ferret Rosie is pregnant! we heard some funny noises so checked to make sure they werent fighting and they werent fighting :whistling2: so ive left her for a while and we can deffinatly see her putting on weight now woop :no1: Im only letting her have one litter before getting her spayed but i love baby ferrets sooo cute Im so excited yey :-D


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Nice one!
Remember you'll need to re-house the hobb while the kits are young. Otherwise he or mum might eat them 

Still, kits are always fun having! Try having 6 or 7 litters in the same couple months


----------



## shplooble (Jan 5, 2008)

I knbow I got his hutch ages ago its all waiting for the minute she looks like she might be about ready :-D try having 10 great dane puppies if u think a few litters of kits are bad  lol last one went today :-D woop


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Why did you let her kit before haing her spayed??? What was the point in that?

Marina


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Christ. A single Dane can be tough work!


----------



## shplooble (Jan 5, 2008)

because i wanted her to have babies but dont want her to breed and breed till i cant get rid of them i know lotsa people who want there babies so i know i can get one litter good homes but i dont want to over do it obviously and end up with abandonned ones so im getting her spayed when shes had one litter oki?


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Not really, have you seen how many need homes. There are litterally hundreds all over the counties because people that are poorly educated still believe that female mammals need to have reared young at some point before being neutured. Your babies are also coming at a VERY bad time of year. Do you keep them outside? Most ferrets kit in May when it's warm kits can die within seconds if their mother is away from them to eat or poop.

Your going to have to be very prepared, i hope you know what your doing.
I'd read all the books you can.
Marina


----------



## shplooble (Jan 5, 2008)

ive done a lot of research and nope theyre kept inside and like i say i have good homes lined up or she would have been spayed as soon as she was old enough and maybe there are rescues all over the country with them but one) there are not many ferrets let alone rescues near my town and 2) many people i know have worries abuot taking in rescue animals and would rather know where they have come from (supersticious maybe but hey whatcha gonna do) I would never breed any animal if i did not think there were good homes for any babies they had or if i had insuficient knowledge to cope with the babies


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I don't think Shplooble is uner the disillusion that her female NEEDED to be bred, she has simply bred because she would like a baby that she has bred herself and she has good homes waiting for the other kits.

Many congrats on the good news - look forward to seeing pics of little ones once mum has settled after having them 

(Marina - not having a go but did your ferret not have kits a couple of months ago too?)


----------



## daisyleo (Nov 23, 2006)

I must admit when I first read the post I thought 'oh god no' but I guess if there wasn't still some people breeding them then they'd be extinct and I would cry :Na_Na_Na_Na:
I do agree with Marina however that timing and care is crucial but I would say that about any animal someone inteded to breed anyway.
I have seen rescues first hand and there are many many many ferrets living their lives in these places cuz people are irresponsible and don't think about what they are taking on before they buy them on a whim so all I would say is make sure the ferrets are promised back to you before they are put up for sale if they need to be rehomed for any reason.
At the end of the day whatever someone chooses to breed there are probably hundreds or even thousands of that particular species in rescues all around the country, we can't stop everyone can we 
Good luck with the kits and I can't wait to see piccies !!!!


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

just make sure to leave the jill in peace for the first week you can chheck in on them quickly but dont touch them, some jills you can handle there young from birth others will kill there kitts if you touch them, so it is best to leave her in peace just make sure she has plenty of food, and only scrape her poo corner out dont do a full clean... and awww ferret kitts there verrryyyyy cute :flrt::flrt:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Don't get me wrong Daisyleo - I wouldn't know the first thing about breeding ferrets but I just felt Marina was a little over critical of someone who had already stated they had loving homes available for kits


----------



## Fuzzball (May 16, 2007)

Hi, if your ferrets live outdoors theres a possibility that your jill isnt in season yet and the hob is just pestering her. Alot of people get it this time of year but he could be hurting her if she isnt ready to be mated, and there has been stories of one killing the other in this situation, I would check her asap and remove the hob if her vulva isnt swollen


----------



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)

Congratulations on your fuzzlets when they arrive! Like so many other I demand pictures! lol.

I work in league with a rescue here in worcester, I will foster harder cases this year. the ones people feel unfit for rehoming right away.. the fighters, the biters and the ill.

Its wonderfull that you have taken a good approach and have homes lined up but my only question is do yu have enough homes lined up? Then again.. People with ferrets go to look for 1.. and wind up coming home with an extra kit. I know ferret maths all too well! lol But dont rely on this to rehome them all : victory:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Awwwwww congratulations :flrt:


----------



## daisyleo (Nov 23, 2006)

brittone05 said:


> Don't get me wrong Daisyleo - I wouldn't know the first thing about breeding ferrets but I just felt Marina was a little over critical of someone who had already stated they had loving homes available for kits


No not at all, I did think Marina's post was a bit strange considering she had babies herself last year, but we can't know what people are thinking when they post can we


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

daisyleo said:


> No not at all, I did think Marina's post was a bit strange considering she had babies herself last year, but we can't know what people are thinking when they post can we


I agree i thought the same thing. when i bred mine the babies went to friiends and 2 wildlife parks as exhibits and to meet people. they can always be homed. although there are a lot of rescues, in fact the pair i had originally cameinto our hands as rescues.

i still have their 2 sons.

before anyone asks......

the father was lent to a farmer for breeding workers, his wife got attatched so they kept him.

the mother got out whilst i was away on a course and ate my OH's pet rabbit, so Nerys kindly took her on the OH's orders

2 babies remained with me

1 went to zippy and vespa and one went to Nerys

the other 11 went to 2 zoos.

i feel i explained that sufficiently :lol2:


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

congrats


----------



## BarryScott (Jan 11, 2008)

Resist the urge to peek at the kits too early - I lost a littler by disturbing mum and she ate them.


----------



## shplooble (Jan 5, 2008)

theyre indoors  and i keep checking them they come out for there daily play with the dogs lol she seems to be good and healthy  and i know the urge will be sooo hard to resist looking in when there born but i know i can do it


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Fuzzball said:


> Hi, if your ferrets live outdoors theres a possibility that your jill isnt in season yet and the hob is just pestering her. Alot of people get it this time of year but he could be hurting her if she isnt ready to be mated, and there has been stories of one killing the other in this situation, I would check her asap and remove the hob if her vulva isnt swollen


I feel it particularly important you read and perhaps acknowledge that you have read this post.

There isnt anything this woman doesnt know about ferrets and she has helped me out of many a tricky situation with my brood.

Marina


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

I utterly overlooked the fact thats it's still January last night. Logged back on to ditto the post that you check the Jill.
Then again I had quite a few early litters in my time.


----------



## shplooble (Jan 5, 2008)

I have responded to that post and said i check her every day when i get her out to come and play with the dogs and they are indoors not outdoors


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Mind you if you've checked her and she is preggers her vulva won't be swollen.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

But it stays swollen for a week after sucessful copulation.

Marina


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Marinam2 said:


> But it stays swollen for a week after sucessful copulation.
> 
> Marina


Did the girl that made the thread say she is ready to birth soon?


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Thing is ferrets rely on the amount of day light hours so ferret dont tend to start getting frisky until march. The female ferrets vulva the evivelent to our labia will swell up and look like a little tower, the male will be come very sticky and greasy.
Once sucessful copulation has taken place the swelling will go down but it does take a while.
The jill will not show any physical signs of pregancy including weightloss until the last three or so weeks.

Marina


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Marinam2 said:


> Thing is ferrets rely on the amount of day light hours so ferret dont tend to start getting frisky until march. The female ferrets vulva the evivelent to our labia will swell up and look like a little tower, the male will be come very sticky and greasy.
> Once sucessful copulation has taken place the swelling will go down but it does take a while.
> The jill will not show any physical signs of pregancy including weightloss until the last three or so weeks.
> 
> Marina


Was that directed at me? LOL. I've bred my ferdchen for years.
The girl who made the thread said she noticed her gaining weight or swelling (I can't remember without looking).
You can (or at least I can but that may come with experience) tell quite easily.
I kept my jills in groups (or Businesses if you want me to be correct ). Usually an expecting female would drag her sisters/fellow jills back into the bedding box. Then their is the jills teets/nipples becoming more prominent and the whole lactation thing.
Not to mention you get 'the feeling' when a jills is about to drop a litter.
I used to love going down to the sheds and just waiting outside the kennal, listening for little squeeks.

If the ferrets are kept indoor I supose you could bring jills into season quicker. Wouldn't try it myself though.


----------



## thehoghut (Dec 6, 2007)

Congratulations......I've had ferrets in the past myself.
One thing that :censor: me off about this forum is that people are too quick to judge critisise or give ya a lecture ya don't need.:bash:


----------



## thehoghut (Dec 6, 2007)

Still at least there wont be anything you dont know now if you didnt before.
I never bred my ferrets,so good luck with yours.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Robbie said:


> Was that directed at me? LOL. I've bred my ferdchen for years.
> The girl who made the thread said she noticed her gaining weight or swelling (I can't remember without looking).
> You can (or at least I can but that may come with experience) tell quite easily.QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Yeah true. I did try and get that in what I was writting before. Sometimes you forget all the wee things. Ignorance I tell you lol!
Anyways. Hope all goes well and you have a nice healthy, multi-coloured litter.


----------



## karma (Jul 12, 2007)

goodluck with everything ferrets are in short supply this neck of the woods,infact apart from the local shop that has got some in recently,i aint seen any for years and years,
and the rescues tend to have cats and dogs but not much else(which is a good thing in the fact that they must have homes i guess),


Goodluck and look forward to some piccies(and seeing if anyone let you down and 1 was gonna spare:whistling2.:lol2:.


----------



## xmashx (Sep 14, 2007)

Good luck. hope all goes well and cant wait for pictures. i cant remember who said it but someone said about people jumping down ur thorat about things, its not so much having a go. but people like sound really patronising. its not a child breeding them lol. 
Hope u keep us posted.
xsachax


----------



## cutencrazychickbabe (Jan 17, 2008)

*baby ferrets*

I would be interested in buying a male ferret off you when they are ready 

Kyrie


----------



## bugdude (Dec 5, 2007)

shplooble said:


> My Ferret Rosie is pregnant! we heard some funny noises so checked to make sure they werent fighting and they werent fighting :whistling2: so ive left her for a while and we can deffinatly see her putting on weight now woop :no1: Im only letting her have one litter before getting her spayed but i love baby ferrets sooo cute Im so excited yey :-D


well done and good luck but be prepared that you might have to hand rear the baby's. i had to a hob and two jill's and all that hard work i kepted them all as they are great. the mother did not die i don't think she was a good mummy pless her, as one died and then a week later two more died so that was when i hand read them and now they are 6 month's old.


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

thehoghut said:


> Congratulations......I've had ferrets in the past myself.
> One thing that :censor: me off about this forum is that people are too quick to judge critisise or give ya a lecture ya don't need.:bash:


Yea it happends a lot now days :bash:

Well i wish you all the best with them and a huge *CONGARTS* from me :no1::no1:


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

Good luck wi babies wen they come!Ferrets r easy 2 breed i bred 2 litters th 1st female i put wi th male on purpose n th 2nd female got in by accident afta ma sis neva put th lid back on cage properly bout wk afta 1st female went in wi male n i ended up wi 1st female havin 8 babies n 2nd female had 10 babies within a wk o each otha n i found homes 4 all o em!Used 2 bring each litter in house 2 hav a run bout wen i was weanin em it was mental they luved terrier i had at time but she didnt seem 2 like em much they would climb up settee 2 get 2 her!I had planned 2 leave 1st litter well alone 4 th 1st wk but ma female had other ideas wen i checked em bout hr afta they wer born she came out box n got hold o ma thumb like it was baby n tried draggin ma hand in box so i let her 2 c wat she was doin n she dragged both ma hands in box n arranged em then started puttin th babies in ma hands n went 4 wander round garden n came bak 2 check every now n again 2 make sure i was babysittin properly!Sorry 4 such long post :blush: saw lots o posts n pics o ferrets on here l8ly n it brings bak alot o good memories 4 me!I miss em loads!


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

i agree my jill is barmmey likes to eat me!! lol! I would love to breed from her as the vet has informed me it will calm her down. I am thinking about doing it in about may next year but will find homes for the kits first 

CONGRATULATIONS on your bumps honey if you do need help homing them i no a few people looking for young kits

kylie
xx

ps Marinam2 i do think you are being a bit harsh at least she has homes!


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

ps --- if anyone knows of a Jill after a home.. dougal (my angora hob) is looking for a new girlfriend to come and live with him...

N


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

Nerys said:


> ps --- if anyone knows of a Jill after a home.. dougal (my angora hob) is looking for a new girlfriend to come and live with him...
> 
> N


lol nerys! great way to difuse the situation i love it


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

lol, well... i _thought_ this was a thread about ferrets and baby ones...

only came on to see when she might be due..

and i find 3 pages of people banging on about dog breeding !!! maybe the mods need to utilse the "split topic" function, if they have one on here.. so the doggy brigade can thrash out their problems on a doggy bashing thread lol..

ah well...

so.. jills available... who can find me a nice jill to be rogered extensively by my dougal..

??

N


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Nerys said:


> lol, well... i _thought_ this was a thread about ferrets and baby ones...
> 
> only came on to see when she might be due..
> 
> ...


LOL nerys i may know of someone will ask if he has any females left as he only keeps the males and rehomes the females thats how mine ended up with me :lol2:

I have pm'd a mod asking nicely to have the thread split as you said the last few pages have nothing to do with ferrets :bash:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I've tidied the thread a little, removed the bickering about dogs that was OT and mostly arguing anyway... but feel free for anyone to start a new debate about breeding dogs (in a civilised manner) if you want to


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

Emmaj said:


> LOL nerys i may know of someone will ask if he has any females left as he only keeps the males and rehomes the females thats how mine ended up with me :lol2:
> 
> I have pm'd a mod asking nicely to have the thread split as you said the last few pages have nothing to do with ferrets :bash:


ta emmaj 

see i have every intention of breeding my ferrets... and no i have not got homes "booked" for them.. but have no doubt i will not have an issue finding them homes !!

I cannot let dougals genes go wasted.. he is the most loving ferret you would ever find.. i can stick fingers covered in in roast chicken juices into his mouth, and all he does he suck your fingers..

he has grown so much since these pics tho!



















Nerys


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

awwwwwwwww he is adorable Nerys


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Athravan said:


> I've tidied the thread a little, removed the bickering about dogs that was OT and mostly arguing anyway... but feel free for anyone to start a new debate about breeding dogs (in a civilised manner) if you want to


 
thank you:no1:


----------



## Scoffa (Nov 23, 2006)

shplooble said:


> My Ferret Rosie is pregnant! we heard some funny noises so checked to make sure they werent fighting and they werent fighting :whistling2: so ive left her for a while and we can deffinatly see her putting on weight now woop :no1: Im only letting her have one litter before getting her spayed but i love baby ferrets sooo cute Im so excited yey :-D


Good luck with the babies. I'm so glad you are letting her have kitts before getting her spayed.:lol2:


----------

